# Testing a new Crawfish Pattern



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Went fishing a river near Cooks Station Alabama with my field technician and research assistant Stuart Brown. We had a short window in which to test a new crawfish pattern I have recently developed temporarily named The Crawdadd. It wasn't the best of conditions in that we saw few fish to actually sight cast to, so most of our testing was through blind casting stumps and undercut banks. However Stuart did get a chance to throw at one sighted fish that was about 20-24 inches long sitting right up next to the bank. Stuart swam The Crawdadd right past his nose on two seperate casts and the fish did not budge. On the third cast Stuart allowed the fly to sink a bit and then stripped it in until the FlyLipp dug down and kicked up a plume of mud. This was more than the fish could stand and she pounced on the little crawfish with abandon. As she rolled up with the fly we were stunned to see that it was actually a nice sized channel cat. But as luck would have she rolled toward Stuart preventing a good hookset and she spit it. But this is the first freshwater cat to eat a lipped fly.



Just a short run down the bank we saw something working bait up in the shallows. I throw The Crawdadd into the area and immediately hook up on a small bass. As I bring her to boat I see there is another slightly larger fish with her. Stuart throws his Crawdadd on it and now we have a nice little double hookup.












The Double Dadd Hookup














Closeup showing two different versions of The Crawdadd, the one on the left [Stuart's] has orange belly and claws, mine is tied in all olive.





As a day of fishing it was great as a day of catching it was good but as a day of testing it was awesome. I am of the belief that the more species of fish that you can fool the better an imitation you have. On this day we managed to fool four seperate species of fish, some for more than once. Besides the above mentioned catfish, we managed to catch five bass, one crappie and a couple of bream. And while they were all small, except for the crappie, they still responded agressively. So for a couple hours fishing that is not a terrible catch to cast ratio. i can't wait to go back, I hear there are some tiger bass, talapia, and chain pickeral in a few local lakes, I haven't caught any of these on THE Crawdadd, yet!












If you look close you can see the Crawdadd deep in this crappie's mouth.


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

I could not find where to buy your flys on your website. I do not tie my own so I would not be able to tie on the lips. 

Let me know if you need help testing your product in freshwater!


----------

